# Shakes & Fidget, das Game - Pilze?



## Rußler (28. Juni 2009)

Huhu, ich habe eben das neue Shakes & Fidget Spiel angefangen, und würde gern wissen ob man nur durch Bezahlung von echtem Geld neue Pilze bekommen kann, oder auch auf andere Weise - THX for Antworten schonma im Vorraus.

MfG


----------



## mastergamer (28. Juni 2009)

Ab und zu gibts' auch Quests, die als Belohnung einen Pilz anbieten. Hatte bisher zwei erwischt.


----------



## jolk (28. Juni 2009)

und man kann durch zufall welche bei quests finden (die werden dann automatisch aufgenommen) 

außerdem gibt es hier auch eine extra sektion für S&f threads : http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=228


----------

